# Found my Results



## heath (May 2, 2013)

So I am new here and posted an intro up above  And I didn't have my blood results. But I found my file from my retired doctor! So I can post something  Just hope I'm reading it correctly.

I also hope to have my current blood work very soon. Had everything tested on Thursday last week and requested a copy of the results.

This is my blood work from June 2010. range from report is in ( )

Thyroglobulin 161.0 (1.6 - 60.0) YIKES 
Antinuclear AB. ANA - just says it is POSITIVE and that is outside normal limits TITRE: 1:160 (with note outside normal limits)

T4 FREE 12 ( 10 - 20 )
sTSH 2.68 ( 0.35 - 5.00)

--------------------------------------------

My TSH from 6 months ago is now 3.68 but that's all my new doctor tested

--------------------------------------------

And I have my ultrasound results on my multinodular goiter which is from 2010 "large gland and multiple nodules in the right lobe ranging between 5mm-1.3cm. There was a concern regarding a lower pole nodule measuring 2.4 cm that was previously measured as 4mm in 2009. There was also a question whether this is the same nodule. There no nodules described in the left lobe. "

** I know I went back to get it re-checked by ultrasound because I had gone to a different ultrasound location and that wanted me to be consistent and stay at the hospital location and when they re-did the ultrasound apparently the 2.4cm was not a concern but multi smaller nodules? And nothing was ever done after that . No biopsy nothing.

I have been getting ultrasounds yearly to follow up ever since with my last in the fall of 2012 but nothing changed much I assume because nothing was ever mentioned. 
I know the ultrasound tech at my last ultrasound in the fall asked me if I had had surgery because my left lobe was so much smaller then the right that she had actually though I had had it removed! That bothered me ! But again nothing was ever mentioned once my NEW doctor got the report.

So now I wait until I get the referal to a new Endorcrinologist!

Heather


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, it's a bit hard to say much about results that are 2-3 years old, but it sure looks like you have a grumpy thyroid. I'd make sure that thryoglobulin is retested, but to also include the Tg antibodies test as well, so we know how accurate that result it.

Do you have an endo appointment yet or is that still in the works?


----------



## heath (May 2, 2013)

Still in the works for an appointment. My doctor was just going to wait for my labs to come back so she could send it off with the referal.

This is what she had on the lab requisition. 
TSH
free T3
free T4
anti TPO antibodies
thyroglobulin antibodies 
vitamin B12


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

heath said:


> Still in the works for an appointment. My doctor was just going to wait for my labs to come back so she could send it off with the referal.
> 
> This is what she had on the lab requisition.
> TSH
> ...


Very good list for the labs. Something is going on because everyone should have some thyroglobulin but not in high titers as evidenced in your 2010 lab test and it would be very good now to see what the Thyroglobulin Antibodies are. You should not have any Thyroglobulin Antibodies but you most likely do because of the high titer of Thyroglobulin.

Too bad she did not re-run the Thyroglobulin so we could put them side by side.

It might be a good idea to insist on FNA of one or more of those nodules but let's wait and see what your new lab results and ranges are.


----------



## heath (May 2, 2013)

I got the results! That was fast 

TSH 2.68 (0.35 - 5.00)
Free T4 10 ( 9 - 23 )
Free T3 4.6 (3.5-6.5)

Anti-TG 368 (HI) ( <40 )
Anti-TPO 8 ( < 35 )

Thyroglobulin 232.2 (HI) ( <60.0 )

Also got the last ultrasound results from July 2012
Right lobe is enlarged bot both lobes are heterogeneous. Right measures 6.9 x 3.1 x 3.1 cm and the left measures 4.9 x 1.2 x 1.6 cm. Well-defined echo poor nodules are again seen on the right side, the largest measuring 8 x 9 mm. No new suspicious microcalcifications. Multiple prominent lymph nodes are again seen bilaterally.


----------

